# Snake ID, Daintree Rainforest



## becker09 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey guys, 

thank you again for your help with the Inland Taipan ID.

This time it is probably not that spectacular 

Today I spotted this little guy at the Jindalba Boardwalkin the Daintree NP/ Cape Tribulation area.

Time: around noon on a hot and dry day.
I can't give any information about the total length. The body was very slender.

Unfortunately only far distance and blurry smartphone pictures this time [emoji17] 
Interested to hear from you.

Jan


----------



## clopo (Dec 8, 2014)

Northern Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis calligastra)


----------



## becker09 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for that


----------

